# A mouse!!



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

There is a mouse behind the front desk of the hotel I work at... I say "behind" but it's actually "in"! He's just a cute little brown mouse, one of several we've had inside lately. I try to catch them and take them outside like I do with all the other critters who wind up inside on accident (cats, dogs, snakes, foxes, etc.) but now my boss has traps set out  the kind that are just a sticky pad. 

This mouse is really cute, he ran across the desk and startled me while I was browsing the forum on my phone, then ran behind the printer. He peeked out and watched me for a while then ran back into the cabinets of the desk. He's behind a bunch of binders and files and stuff in the cabinets, I picked up the sticky pads and I'm trying to get him out. All I have as far as bait is breakfast food: eggs, danishes, muffins, sausage, jelly, bread, etc.... No peanut butter. 

Help! How to lure him out?? Best way to catch him with a small plastic bucket (he's wild, don't want to take a chance on any diseases)?


----------



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

Nvm  I got him, stuck a trash can behind the printer and yanked it upright soon as I heard him rustling in there. Put a clipboard over the top so he couldn't jump and ran him outside. Yay, no sticky trap! Hopefully I scared him enough he won't be back.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

For future reference I believe olive oil or any oil really can make the stick not sticky and set him free.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

any cooking oil I should say would be safe.


----------



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

Good to know!! There is a whole stack of unused sticky pads here and we do have cooking oil. If I see any caught I'll get them unstuck and let them outside


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

You could also use warm water but you'd have to be very careful to make sure it's not too hot so it doesn't burn the little mouse.


----------

